# Financial Advisors - nz



## aspire (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi,
I had moved from overseas and its been around 8 months now 
I am looking a lost for prospective financial advisors for investment 

would be great if someone suggest

Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

aspire said:


> Hi,
> I had moved from overseas and its been around 8 months now
> I am looking a lost for prospective financial advisors for investment
> 
> ...


I've been dealing with a guy in Christchurch. His name is Dai Eveleigh, Senior Investment Advisor at First Capital Financial Services. You can have a look at their website online and get contact details. I would highly recommend. He's transferred both our pensions from the uk and assisted with how we invest the capital plus he continues to manage our portfolio to ensure maximum gain dependent on risk.


----------



## aspire (Apr 6, 2013)

thanks a lot


----------

